# [SOLVED] firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks



## KannD86 (May 27, 2006)

Firefox stopped working for some reason last week. When I click it, it bounces up and down once, then nothing. I thought I should unistall it, then reinstall the latest version, but I need to make sure all my bookmarks will be saved. Can anyone help?


----------



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

I gave up on the latest version of FF on my Mac. Too many little glitches, and it would constantly hang. Not sure but think you can move your bookmarks to Safari, reinstall FF and then import the bookmarks from Safari

What I did, was install Opera, and started over again. In any case, good luck.


----------



## KannD86 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

Thanks. I'm using Opera right now and would be happy with it except the website I spend most of my time on doesn't work properly with Opera. Also, I have Firefox on my laptop and never have any trouble.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

Most likely you'll find the bookmarks in the folder "your_user_name>library>application support>firefox". Just copy it, then after you reinstall, copy it back. But there may be a simpler fix. Goto the folder "your_user_name>library>preferences" and find anything with mozilla or firefox in the name, and drag it to the trash can, then try opening FF. Alot of times, if a app fails to open, or opens then quits, it is because of a corrupted preference file, and trashing it, allowing the app to make a new one will fix the problem.


----------



## KannD86 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

I tried deleting what you said from the preferences folder and opening Firefox, but it didn't work, so I saved my bookmarks on the desktop and deleted everything else Mozilla/Firefox related from the computer then downloaded it again. After it downloaded, I dragged the Firefox icon into the application folder just like it said, but it's still not working when I try to open Firefox. Do you have any other ideas? Thanks for your help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

what version of ff, and what version of the os do you have?


----------



## KannD86 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

Firefox 3.0 and Mac OS X Version 10.3.9.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

Firefox 3 requires OS X 10.4 and higher, so it will not run in your version of the OS. To use Firefox, you will need to download a version 2 copy, found here.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

Honestly you should go get 10.4 or 10.5. Especially with the news that 10.6 is about to come out. Don't get stuck on an old apple OS unless you have to. 10.6 is called Snow Leopard. Best believe nothing new made for 10.6 will work in 10.3.9. Go to apple website and but it with a student discount for 70 bucks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

If the op is using 10.3, chances are it's still a PPC based Mac, and rumor has it 10.6 will only work on Intel Macs when it comes out in a year. 10.3.9 is a solid and well running OS. There is no reason to upgrade without a good reason. By downloading the latest Firefox 2, the op's problem may be fixed.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1514?viewlocale=en_US 

10.4 supports PPC I would upgrade... the "good reason" is that old software out dated and is not supported as you stated, and Kann is experiencing. 10.3.9 is a good OS it was my favorite but ask 10.2 users about the problems with newer apps... they get answers like this "IT"S NOT SUPPORTED"

Also when you buy a new version of the apple OS you get 90 days software free support from apple to help with upgrade and related usage issues...


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

Solved? Please mark this thread solved. Check tools menu for the solved button.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

Getting on the nerves of the managers is not a good idea, and telling us how to run the forums is an even worse idea.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*



sinclair_tm said:


> Getting on the nerves of the managers is not a good idea, and telling us how to run the forums is an even worse idea.


I did not have the managers in mind when I wrote what I wrote.


----------



## KannD86 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

Thank you so much! I downloaded the last version 2 copy of Firefox from the list and now it works! I haven't been able to get my bookmarks back though. Is there one specific file I have to put in that folder because there are a lot of files to choose from in the bookmarksbackup folder.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

You should be able to find a menu item or preference setting that will let you import bookmarks, and then you should point it to that folder and it should find them.


----------



## KannD86 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*

Woohoo! It worked! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## KannD86 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: firefox stopped working, i want to reinstall and save all bookmarks*



macthorough said:


> Solved? Please mark this thread solved. Check tools menu for the solved button.


Now it's solved. It's not nice to rush people.


----------

